# second what kind of wood is this



## old folks (May 5, 2005)

One last time... what kind of wood is this. Thank you.


----------



## 53Jim (May 5, 2005)

Just from the picture, I'd say it looks like a piece of antique pine that I have,  But what the h*** do I know []   If you don't want that piece of wood, I could send you my address and a few bucks for postage [][]


----------



## old folks (May 5, 2005)

53Jim   would it be any good for turning pens ?


----------



## 53Jim (May 5, 2005)

I'm not sure...  The only time I tried to turn it my tools were dull and I blew it out.   I like the grain, though, maybe cut on an angle, so I may have to try it again this weekend.  You have got my curiousity peeked.

Maybe somebody else know for sure what wood it is, but I like it.

Good luck in your search.

Jim


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

Looks like one of the pines or fur. Should turn fine.


----------



## dougle40 (May 19, 2005)

If it is Antique Pine , it will turn well , with care .
See the pic attached for 1 that I turned from Antique Pine .



<br />


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (May 19, 2005)

I'd say fur.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />I'd say fur.



Or even fir. [][]


----------



## badwin (May 19, 2005)

Looks like fir.
Brian


----------



## Ligget (May 19, 2005)

I`m with fir too![]


----------



## rtparso (May 19, 2005)

With enough CA you can turn corn cobs.


----------



## jrc (May 20, 2005)

It looks like douglas fir,  How does it smell while turning. I got a small amount of this wood from a 100 year old paddle boat. Was a  deck post.  All but one pen will go back to the museum.



<br />



<br />


----------

